
Google employees confess everything they hated most about working at Google - the_decider
http://www.afr.com/technology/technology-companies/google/google-employees-confess-everything-they-hated-most-about-working-at-google-20161213-gtak7q
======
sounds
Direct link to the quora thread which is the source:
[https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-negatives-in-working-
in-a...](https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-negatives-in-working-in-a-too-
good-to-be-true-offices-like-Google?share=1&redirected_qid=1080239)

------
applecrazy
To be honest, around 7-10 of these are either redundant or completely
irrelevant. For example, look at #28 and #30. Why would anyone be complaining
that mediocrity isn't accepted at Google? In fact, from a hiring perspective,
that should be heralded as a great thing.

This article is clearly clickbait.

------
gumby
Some of those are humblebrags but plenty are well known problems of being a
googler. At thanksgiving our east-coast host was dumfounded that anybody might
_not_ want to work at Google. I mentioned when they had given every person at
the company a raise to keep them from leaving and he remembered that, and said
he couldn't understand why they did it.

Those of us in the Valley really do forget what life is like outside (both
what is great here and what is better elsewhere).

------
io-io
Sounds like Google needs an across the board 20% RIF. Then take the savings
and provide the stockholders a nice dividend.

------
LeanderK
Google was never attractive to me, it just seems like an real-live walled
garden combined with an digital walled garden.

